# Neve Serra da Nogueira (Fevereiro 2006)



## Dan (20 Fev 2006 às 14:55)

mais algumas fotos de ontem.







Uns bons cm de neve.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2006 às 15:01)

Uma boa acumulação sim senhor,lindas as fotos, deu para sentir aqui um pouco do frio dai  também quero neve assim aqui...


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 18:32)

Dan um espectáculo, eu se aí morasse, montava uma genda e passava aí uns dias!


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2006 às 19:24)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Dan um espectáculo, eu se aí morasse, montava uma genda e passava aí uns dias!



Isto fica pertinho de minha casa, uns vinte minutos no máximo.

A tenda não seria tão confortável


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 19:55)

Espectaculares as fotos!


----------

